# A Little Northeast



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Heading for R.I. Aug. 5 for 10 days, figure to get in a little fishing while I'm there. Most likely Narragansett Bay and maybe some at Newport Beach. 

I' heard there has been a strong bite on stripers and blues in the area. Anyone here have any info? I'm also checking some of the N.E. boards. Anything you've got would be appreciated.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

TS,

Not sure what you'll find during the dates you mentioned, but you're right about the bite. 40's, 50's, and a 62#er were caught in R.I. the last few days. Hope the bite is still around when you get there. It's is smokin' right now.

good luck


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I have a friend that lives up there and he telling me the fishing is steady now and the Stripers the are being caught are big, but the bluefish are small for this time of year although the numbers are good.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks fellas! Just got back from Texas or I would've replyed earlier. Hat and humid in Corpus but, very fishy water. Wish I could have wet a line. No time and pretty expensive fishing lic for just a few hours.

Tight lines...


----------

